# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  نظاره المراقبه الذكيه...تصميم لطالبات البلقاء التطبيقيه.

## سلطي أنا

نظاره المراقبه الذكيه...تصميم لطالبات البلقاء التطبيقيه.

تمكنت 3 طالبات من جامعه البلقاء من تصميم نوع من النظارات تندرج في اطار نظاره المراقبه الذكيه،وتشكل نظاما خفبا وغير ملحوظ لايدرك الناظر لها وظيفتها الحقيقيه فهي تبدو كنظارات شمسيه عاديه.حيث قدم كمشروع تخرج لقسم هندسه الحاسوب/هندسه نظم الحاسوب في كليه الهندسه والطالبات هن:عبير الحياري،سناء رباح،مي الزعبي 
وهذا النظام يتكون من وحدتين الوحده الثابته(القاعده)والوحده المتنقله(النظاره)وبالرغم من انهما منفصلتان ومتباعدتان إلا أنهما يعملان بشكل متكامل ومتزامن وهذا يتطلب نظام تراسل خاص لربطهما معا لتبادل المعلومات وارسال التعليمات بناء عليها بواسطه وسائل مختلفه كالرسئل النصيه والصور .وقد تم تصميم النظام بحيث تكون كل وحده مهيئه للاستقبال والارسال لتمكن المستخدمين من الاطلاع على الوسط المعني بالمراقبه وتحقيق الاداره والسيطره المثلى لهذا العمل 
أما الوحده المتنقله تتكون مننظارات شمسيه لاتجلب الانتباه وصممت لتقوم ب:تعرض للمستخدمى معلومات فعاله كدرجه حراره المحيطوإحداثيات تحديد الموقع وترسلها الى وحده القاعده ،لها القابليه على استلام الاوامر من وحده القاعده وعرضها على شكل رسائل ،مزوده بكاميرا لتصوير المحيط وإرساله لوحده القاعده 

أما وحده القاعده فهي عباره عن كمبيوتر محمول ،وتم تصميم دوائر ربطت مع الحاسوب للقيام باستقبال المعلومات والفيديو والرسائل ومزوده بشاشه عرض رسوميه 

ولكن لا يصعب توظيف مثل هذا النظام لخدمه الاطباءوتسهيل عملهم في غرف العمليات بالتقاط صور للاعضاء الحيويه وخضوعها للمراقبه والمعاينه عن بعد ،وعلى مستوى الرياضه يمكن ان نستغل متل هذا النظام لرصد الملعب واللاعبين والكره ،وقد يكون فعالا في خدمه رجال الاطفاء بمراقبه الحاله الصحيه ومراقبه الوسط المحيط.وارشادهم للهدف واستخدامه في الملاحه الجويه والبحريه والعمليات العسكريه .

----------

